# My Zoo



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I just looked through my posts and realized I have never posted pictures of my kids. This will be long, so bear with me. First the cats. 

Miki, our 4yr old tortoiseshell short hair









Tyran, our almost 4yr old marbled tabby (old picture)









Ramman, our 2 year old gray medium/long hair (old picture, checking out the ferret cage)









Liam, our 1.5 year old orange/white short hair


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Our Dachshund, Bailey.









The Ferrets....(all are fed a raw diet)

Twitch, nicknamed "The Beast"









Kale, nicknamed "Chicken" because of his initials KFC (Kale Felix Clarke)
No picture of Kale. Will be getting one as soon as I find my camera!

Damien, nicknamed "Bear"









Lilly, nicknamed "Lil Bit" (Rest in peace, my baby girl. Recently passed away)


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Sydney, our cockatiel. (sitting on infertile eggs she laid.)









Sol, our '09 female sunglow leopard gecko.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Now to the snakes. I breed ball pythons and will eventually breed many other kinds of reptiles.

Akina, my '05 normal female. (breeding this season to Thriller)









Shane, my '06 normal female (breeding this season to Auxy)









Sadis, my '07 normal female (breeding this season to Xefaud)









Ross, my rescued male, age unknown (Yes he has a scar. He got it from escaping out of his tank with his previous owner. It scraped the scales off his back. You should have seen him when he came to us.)


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thriller, my '07 pastel male 









A picture of Thriller breeding with Akina (they are not locked, but he was close)









Auxy, my '07 spider male









Xefaud, my '07 het pied male









Juji, my '07 pinstripe female (breeding MUCH later in the season.)


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Zim, my '06 snow female corn snake (old picture. She is much larger than this)









Sram, my unknown age hypomelanistic male
No picture yet, too nippy

Isis, my '08 colombian red tail boa (she was a problem feeder for a while so she's not as big as she should be)


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

What do you feed your snakes? 
Isn't it dangerous to have snakes and rats? 

Well anyway, your cats are beautiful. Your farrets too!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I feed the snakes rats or mice, depending on their size. I feed frozen/thawed. It is not dangerous to keep both snakes and rats. Actually I keep the cages in the same room. The snakes do not act any differently and neither do the rats. (at first I was worried about them smelling each other, but there is no change in behavior from either species). The snakes are in a rack system and can not get out, so I do not worry about them getting to the rats.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tyran is beautiful! I have never seen a cat with coloring like that! Lovely snakes, also! Your leo is stunning! Overall, very lovely animals XD


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. Her siblings were normal brown tabbies. I was volunteering at the rescue that she was at and when I picked her up, she fell back into my arms like a baby and looked up at me. I put in an application for her that day! She is definitely a Daddy's girl though. She's a talker and as soon as he walks in, she goes over to him, meowing her head off telling him about her day. She only talks to me if he's sleeping or at work. ;D Ramman is my baby boy. He's 14lbs and HAS to sleep near me, be on me, or be near me at all times. 

Sol is such a cutie. She has an attitude though. Kept trying to bite me. Actually she was trying to bite me in that picture. I think she has calmed down for the most part though....hopefully. haha.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL, that's hilarious!

My last leo was a biter... ornery little thing.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

My first leo (wish I had never sold her), Chibi never bit me. She was calm as a cucumber. She was a super hypo tangerine carrot tail. Gorgeous leo! Let me see if I can find an old picture of her. I miss her so much. I sold her because I was getting more into the snakes and I really wish I hadn't sold her now.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! I miss her a lot. :-\


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you have to buy the frozen mice/rats online, or is there a special store that sells them?
And are reptiles just as loving as rats and other furry pets? Heh.

That lizard is really pretty, and I like his eyes.
And the first picture of the ferret is hilarious haha.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I buy them from the store but I do not care for the breeder's practices so I plan on breeding my own eventually. 

I do not consider snakes to be affectionate. Lizards and geckos can form a bond with their human but snakes not so much, though some people will probably say otherwise. I love my snakes but I would not say they love me back.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

You have some beautiful reptiles!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Your snakes are beautiful, you have so many! I wish I could have that many animals.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually tell myself I don't have enough! They are breeding this season and I hope to keep two females back so that will bring my snake total to 13 and then as soon as I pay off my credit card bill (as I promised my husband I would do) I'm allowed to buy more snakes! 

Having this many animals takes a lot of my time. Today for instance all the snakes decided to tip their water bowls (thankfully it is cleaning day anyway) so I have to clean each tub and put fresh paper down, clean all the water bowls and give fresh water (that gets done daily anyway. I also have to weigh each snake and record it (I do this weekly). After the snakes are done, I clean all the rat and mouse cages, clean water bottles, refresh water, and refresh food. After the rats and mice are done, I move onto the bird and clean her cage, give her fresh food and water (daily) and switch her toys and give her new treats. After she's done I move onto the cats and clean their litter box, fill up their food and water dispensers, wash any blankets they have been sleeping on, then move onto the ferrets. Clean their cage and wash their bedding. Sanitize their water bowls and give them fresh water. I then have to prep their food for the week (measuring out 4.5 oz of food per meal per day for 7 days. ) They eat a raw diet so I buy a bunch of raw meats and prep them for a week. So that is my day today.


----------

